# Comic with a bunny and a horse? Forgot title...



## Kaprycia (May 3, 2009)

Hey, not sure if this goes into the Papermill forum at all, please forgive me if this is misplaced and point me to the right spot okay? ^^;

I am searching for a quite well done webcomic I saw quite a while back, it involved a bunny/rabbit working as a waitress for some stallion who happened to secretly make and sell pornmovies. She becomes his lover in the later twists of the story and also participates in the movies.

Remembered this comic today and I would like to read it again, but I can neither remember the title nor the names of the characters, so google was no help for me till this point. ;_; If you can tell me the name and/or the link you are on my list of officially good people. Thanks.


----------



## Irreverent (May 4, 2009)

Kaprycia said:


> I am searching for a quite well done webcomic I saw quite a while back, it involved a bunny/rabbit working as a waitress for some stallion who happened to secretly make and sell pornmovies. She becomes his lover in the later twists of the story and also participates in the movies.



Not a bunny, a mouse!  Shayla the coloured mouse to be specific.  SSN_inc is a contributor on FA, does the odd commission and while the story appears to continue on in his art, the web comic ended rather abruptly.

There's a thread on it here http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=37390 and also some stuff on www.furaffinity.net/user/ssninc


----------



## Kaprycia (May 4, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> Not a bunny, a mouse!  Shayla the coloured mouse to be specific.  SSN_inc is a contributor on FA, does the odd commission and while the story appears to continue on in his art, the web comic ended rather abruptly.
> 
> There's a thread on it here http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=37390 and also some stuff on www.furaffinity.net/user/ssninc



Dooooh!  Why did I mistake her for a bunny? ^^; Anyways yes thats it... and too bad it disappeared.  Strangely its always the quality stuff that gets cancelled. Thanks for telling. ^^ *writes your name down in the rather small book of officially great folks


----------



## Irreverent (May 5, 2009)

Kaprycia said:


> Dooooh!  Why did I mistake her for a bunny? ^^; Anyways yes thats it... and too bad it disappeared.  Strangely its always the quality stuff that gets cancelled. Thanks for telling.



Yeah, it was a cool strip, and I only found it long after it was gone. 

Maybe he'll restart it one day, maybe not.  His art on FA seems to indicate that the story line is advancing, new characters and Shayla has a son.


----------

